# Anyone in Norfolk area know a place looking to take a new want to be chef?



## Lazarus (Nov 9, 2022)

Buddy looking for a career change, she cooks pretty good. I convinced her culinary school was a waste of time and that she should stage at a restaurant to learn. Anyone know anything in the Norfolk area looking to take anyone on?


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 9, 2022)

@kostantinos may have some info, at least more in the Va Beach area.

(Norfolk, Va and not Norfolk, England, right?)


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 9, 2022)

Correct, Norfolk, VA. VA beach totally fair game too, they live on the border.


----------

